# What i should do?



## foXX (Sep 7, 2009)

Im 14 years old and im pretty interested about fursuits. but i dont know what to do because my brother know what furry is but i dont want to say that i'm furry.... and if i wear to fursuit (in case i get one) my parents would keep me crazy, so what i should do? (sorry my bad english )


----------



## Glitch (Sep 7, 2009)

It all depends on how your family is.  Granted, I don't know how it is in Finland, but there are religious nuts that hate furs here.  They'd drive you crazy if you were to wear a fursuit... well, that isn't a positive sign.  My first reaction is to not tell them at all.

If you were to get your family - should they find out - to understand the fandom with all aspects included (save for yiff or the sick minorities that the outside world sees as furries).

I am 14 as well, but living with open parents.  They think it's weird that I like dressing up as an animal and would willingly walk out of the house in costume.  But they're proud that I can build things such as fursuits on my own.  So.... it's a 15/85 split with me: Some doubt and disdain, but mainly not caring.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

You're fourteen.  If your family isn't okay with it, wait until you're 18 and can do whatever the hell you want.

My mom, however, offered to buy mine... until she saw the price


----------



## foXX (Sep 7, 2009)

Glitch said:


> It all depends on how your family is.  Granted, I don't know how it is in Finland, but there are religious nuts that hate furs here.  They'd drive you crazy if you were to wear a fursuit... well, that isn't a positive sign.  My first reaction is to not tell them at all.
> 
> If you were to get your family - should they find out - to understand the fandom with all aspects included (save for yiff or the sick minorities that the outside world sees as furries).
> 
> I am 14 as well, but living with open parents.  They think it's weird that I like dressing up as an animal and would willingly walk out of the house in costume.  But they're proud that I can build things such as fursuits on my own.  So.... it's a 15/85 split with me: Some doubt and disdain, but mainly not caring.



people mainly dont know what the whole furry thing is, or i dont know 
except few my friends and they wont be my friends if i tel them. I dont know am i ready to tel my parents. I think they can find it out themself .
but thanks for advices ^^.


----------



## foXX (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You're fourteen.  If your family isn't okay with it, wait until you're 18 and can do whatever the hell you want.
> 
> My mom, however, offered to buy mine... until she saw the price



That's the one way but i think i cant wait that long.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 7, 2009)

foXX said:


> That's the one way but i think i cant wait that long.



To get a fur suit?  Sure you can wait that long.  You many not want to but you can wait.  To be a furry? You don't need to.  

I discovered the fandom around your age (granted it was yerf and there was no porn on that site).  I didn't make a big deal about it and my parents just thought I was drawing weird pictures.  My friends kinda knew about it too but I did other artwork besides furry stuff so none of them thought it was a big deal.  Enjoying this fandom doesn't have to be a big deal unless you make it one.  There are plenty of "furry" like characters in mainstream media today and no one thinks twice about them.  

As for the fur suit thing if you really care you can always make one as a costume. Or just enjoy the occasional tail and ears as a fashion accessory.  Like I said before it's not a big deal unless you make it one.


----------



## foXX (Sep 7, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> As for the fur suit thing if you really care you can always make one as a costume. Or just enjoy the occasional tail and ears as a fashion accessory.  Like I said before it's not a big deal unless you make it one.



yeap.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you're that worried about it, just wait until you're not living under your parents' roof, anymore.

And yes, you _can_ wait that long for one.
Suiting isn't like eating. There's no "need" involved.
Some furries don't suit at all, ever.


----------



## NoxTigress (Sep 7, 2009)

foXX said:


> That's the one way but i think i cant wait that long.



Unless you can either make a suit yourself, or have a REALLY good job (which is unlikely for a 14 yr old anywhere in the world, I think) you may be waiting until you're 18 just to be able to _buy_ the suit.  They are not cheap items, after all.

And I have to agree with Vaelarsa.  Suiting is a want, not a need.  So I say either try talking to your parents about it and see what they say, or simply wait until you are old enough to have your own say.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

I'M 14 AND I NEED A FURSUIT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

How many of these have I seen in the past week...? A fursuit is not a necessity, stop acting like you're going to die if you don't get one for a few years. Also, they cost around $2,000 so you most likely won't be able to afford one at this age. And if you try to make one yourself you're most likely going to scare everyone around you and make children cry.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'M 14 AND I NEED A FURSUIT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!
> 
> How many of these have I seen in the past week...? A fursuit is not a necessity, stop acting like you're going to die if you don't get one for a few years. Also, they cost around $2,000 so you most likely won't be able to afford one at this age. And if you try to make one yourself you're most likely going to scare everyone around you and make children cry.




But what if you _LIKE_ making children cry?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'M 14 AND I NEED A FURSUIT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!
> 
> How many of these have I seen in the past week...? A fursuit is not a necessity, stop acting like you're going to die if you don't get one for a few years. Also, they cost around $2,000 so you most likely won't be able to afford one at this age. And if you try to make one yourself you're most likely going to scare everyone around you and make children cry.


 
hmm i'm starting to see a uniformity to alot of your posts.
One could say they go along the lines of "Rage"

on topic it is all down to the individual and how you present yourself that 
will govern peoples reactions when you decide to go and wear/get a fursuit.
Granted i dont know what it is like to have a tough time of it for it has been evident my interests in fursuits and all the furry stuff all my life.
Waiting is an option and so is making/buying one now.
Depends on who you are.
(restrospectively speaking i think my post could have been summed up in a much shorter way, bah oh well)


----------



## foXX (Sep 8, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If you're that worried about it, just wait until you're not living under your parents' roof, anymore.
> 
> And yes, you _can_ wait that long for one.
> Suiting isn't like eating. There's no "need" involved.
> Some furries don't suit at all, ever.




I _can_ wait until i'm old enough... i do know that all furs wont suit but i think it's fun/cool ^^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 8, 2009)

Brinster said:


> hmm i'm starting to see a uniformity to alot of your posts.
> One could say they go along the lines of "Rage"



Oh, look, an e-psychologist. That's right up there with internet tough guys. I haven't seen one of your type in a long time.

Too bad you're wrong. Sarcasm =/= rage.

Anyway, OP, it really sounds like you're much better off waiting until you're 18.


----------



## Barak (Sep 8, 2009)

Really, Wait for being 18 !

Im 15 and my mom saw me wearing my Half-suit...And she think im crazy or a fucking pervert ?!

And im stuck with fucking psycologist appointment >.<


----------



## foXX (Sep 8, 2009)

Barak said:


> Really, Wait for being 18 !
> 
> Im 15 and my mom saw me wearing my Half-suit...And she think im crazy or a fucking pervert ?!
> 
> And im stuck with fucking psycologist appointment >.<



xD well.. thats bad


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

foXX said:


> people mainly dont know what the whole furry thing is, or i dont know
> except few my friends and they wont be my friends if i tel them. I dont know am i ready to tel my parents. I think they can find it out themself .
> but thanks for advices ^^.



Well, if your friends cant accept you as you are, dun freakin call em your friends -.-

I told seven of my friends I was a Furry, and only one of em made a bad comment and removed me from his friend list.  1 outta 7's good enough for me ='/


----------



## foXX (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, if your friends cant accept you as you are, dun freakin call em your friends -.-
> 
> I told seven of my friends I was a Furry, and only one of em made a bad comment and removed me from his friend list.  1 outta 7's good enough for me ='/



 Thats true, but i have one friend who is furry but he doesent know that i am. Im not sure what he thinks if he know im too... (thanks to him, i "found" the fandom, i dont want to lose him :|)


----------



## Uro (Sep 8, 2009)

Brinster said:


> hmm i'm starting to see a uniformity to alot of your posts.
> One could say they go along the lines of "Rage"



I'm starting to see a trend in your posts as well. One could say they go along the lines of terrible grammar for someone who tries to one-up another. And yea, I'm clearly raging. :roll:




Ibuuyk said:


> Well, if your friends cant accept you as you are, dun freakin call em your friends -.-



I think that is an invalid point. If I found out one of my friends was a child molester or a rapist, I don't think I would want to associate with that person anymore.


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

foXX said:


> Thats true, but i have one friend who is furry but he doesent know that i am. Im not sure what he thinks if he know im too... (thanks to him, i "found" the fandom, i dont want to lose him :|)




Well your furry friend should be overjoyed that you've become one of the community. And you'll never find out what they think unless you tell them.

There's no point only thinking of their replies, especially if you think of bad reactions, that will only make you more nervous. So at least tell the furry.


----------



## foXX (Sep 8, 2009)

Nightstorm said:


> Well your furry friend should be overjoyed that you've become one of the community. And you'll never find out what they think unless you tell them.
> 
> There's no point only thinking of their replies, especially if you think of bad reactions, that will only make you more nervous. So at least tell the furry.



i should tell him...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 8, 2009)

you should keep in mind that you are still growing until you are about 18.
buying a suit now isnt all that much of a good idea. not only might you get problems with your family, but a suit costs a LOT and since you are 14 you will grow out of it very quickly. that would be a waste since you wouldnt be able to wear it anymore. and then? new suit? not good, you should save your money for more important stuff like a drivers license or so^^ 
get a suit once you are on your own and once you earn your own money, right now its really not that much of a good idea^^


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Getting a suit is not that important in the fandom. Suiters are a form of entertainment anyway.


If it does interest you, make one. Most suitmakers aren't going to take a commission from soneone under the age of 18.


----------



## Uro (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Getting a suit is not that important in the fandom. Suiters are a form of entertainment anyway.
> 
> 
> If it does interest you, make one. Most suitmakers aren't going to take a commission from soneone under the age of 18.



I CAN PAY WITH CANDY BARS AND POPSICKLE STICKS!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> I CAN PAY WITH CANDY BARS AND POPSICKLE STICKS!!!



We could always sell gum.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We could always sell gum.



Or PokÃ©mon cards.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 9, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Or PokÃ©mon cards.



Or do something productive, like mow yards, and find side-work and then save up to get basic materials. Then do research and look into tutorials. Just because the kid's young doesn't mean anything. He could make his own thing and so what it if does not turn out the best? My first time was horrible and I was an adult. Zeke and I improved.

Few people do it right the first time, and even if he cannot commission or go to a con yet, it can make for a better Halloween costume at least, better than the store bought crap.


----------



## foXX (Sep 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> I CAN PAY WITH CANDY BARS AND POPSICKLE STICKS!!!



Would you pease shut up?


----------



## Uro (Sep 9, 2009)

foXX said:


> Would you pease shut up?





foXX said:


> Would you *pease *shut up?





foXX said:


> Would you *pease *shut up?



Peas?


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 9, 2009)

@Uro
Two words: stop it! -.-

@OP
As the others already told you, being 14 means that you will a) grow out of the suit pretty quickly and b) won't be able to get all the cash for commissioning a fursuit made by a professional. Of course you could try to make a suit yourself, but keeping that as a secret from your parents and friends will be difficult at best. After all, you want to wear it from time to time, and most likely that will be outside. ;-)
You should really wait until you're 18, then nobody can tell you not to get one - except your empty piggybank.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> Peas?



Okay, at least give him a break on that.
He's not American or British; not everyone speaks English first.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Always works, 2 words:  Artwork Project.  Your parents will go berserk about how your learning so much


----------



## foXX (Sep 10, 2009)

btw, yesterday my friend look at my phone and he find furry picture O.O He was really amazed... Well, now i telled him and now he know that i am furry ^^.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 10, 2009)

Barak said:


> Really, Wait for being 18 !
> 
> Im 15 and my mom saw me wearing my Half-suit...And she think im crazy or a fucking pervert ?!
> 
> And im stuck with fucking psycologist appointment >.<




i REALLY want to know how that psycology appointment goes!
no seriously, because either the guy is gonna agree with your mom or think she is crazier than you are


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Barak said:


> Really, Wait for being 18 !
> 
> Im 15 and my mom saw me wearing my Half-suit...And she think im crazy or a fucking pervert ?!
> 
> And im stuck with fucking psycologist appointment >.<


 

Oh god, I can just imagine having to see a psychologist because of that... I trry explaining that it's just a hobby, but I accidently let slip that I sometimes wished that I could be an anthro and get a really weird look... and end up in an insane asylum with a bunch of pedophiles and people who can't see the world around them...and I ask for a pencil and piece of paper, or better, a laptop, and they chain me to my cell wall because they think I'm planning suicide or something....

Dude, just don't say anything about it and try talking about something totally unrelated and made up. If the psychologist keeps going back to the topic of fursuits, then say that only a very small minority of furries even consider sexual suits and tell him/her that you are not a part of said minority.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 13, 2009)

/facepalm at the post above mine. 

Just.


Wow.




Can we ban furry from people under 18?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 13, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Can we ban furry from people under 18?



D':


----------



## Asswings (Sep 13, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> D':



OKAY FIEN. 16.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 13, 2009)

Ticon said:


> OKAY FIEN. 16.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Sep 13, 2009)

Ticon said:


> /facepalm at the post above mine.
> 
> Just.
> 
> ...



Why???


----------



## foXX (Sep 13, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> hey foXX,
> I had same problem... i get to know fandom at 2007 and waited till 2009 with getting actually mad... i couldnt wait. Right now im 14 (ALMOST 15) and i told my parents... I WAS SCARED OF ASKING FOR 2 YEARS and all of that was un-needed becouse thier respect it. If your parents dont then tell them that they should becouse u should be able to decide what u want to do (U are in age when u should start to make decisions) (((And thats what my parents told me a big ago =P))). Many furries told me not to tell and some said that ill go to psycologist about it. When i 1st asked on this forum how to ask then ive got answers like tell its art project or tell its haloween costume. I did told about art bit and then mentiont true. Before that ive shown art etc.
> Ive told my friends aprox 1 year earlyer and ive told it ONLY to TRUSTED friends... (there is only 2 of them) and one is furry now =P (((If u have furiend then u should tell him unless u are scared of him anyhow))). After ive told them i started to chat to some furries and then tried to tell parents. *FAILED. *After a bit ive tryed again and again and then ive finally did it! (My mum said to wait for a bit couse i'll possibly forget and that i will not remember anything about it. So i waited like 3 weks and told her.. ''SO I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT FURSUIT. CAN I MAKE ONE PLEASE?''. THen she said that i can etc. we talked for a bit. (If your parents ask you where u wil wear it just say u want to make youtube videos (If u have accound... thats what also worked for me).
> 
> ...


     The problem is that if i have telled my parents about it, i dont know how to make a costume..  and i cannot buy it either, because it would cost so much.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Sep 13, 2009)

foXX said:


> The problem is that if i have telled my parents about it, i dont know how to make a costume..  and i cannot buy it either, because it would cost so much.



ok... i dont know how to mkae costume as well xD

If u want to hide it then u can only wait till 18 becouse it is really really hard to hide anything (Even from friendns)...

Idk how to help u then. Sorry


----------



## foXX (Sep 13, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> ok... i dont know how to mkae costume as well xD
> 
> If u want to hide it then u can only wait till 18 becouse it is really really hard to hide anything (Even from friendns)...
> 
> Idk how to help u then. Sorry



it's ok


----------



## foXX (Sep 13, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> ok... i dont know how to mkae costume as well xD
> 
> If u want to hide it then u can only wait till 18 becouse it is really really hard to hide anything (Even from friendns)...
> 
> Idk how to help u then. Sorry




Can I ad you to my youtube friends list? (my name is "isotupakka")


----------



## NuclearPaws (Sep 13, 2009)

foXX said:


> Can I ad you to my youtube friends list? (my name is "isotupakka")



yea... im always open to make friends


----------



## Glitch (Sep 13, 2009)

Ticon said:


> /facepalm at the post above mine.
> 
> Just.
> 
> ...



D:
I act older than 14.  Many are actually terribly confused about that.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

My advice is to not get a fursuit and get some friends instead.


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> My advice is to not get a fursuit and get some friends instead.


 
I lol'd


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> hey foXX,
> I had same problem... i get to know fandom at 2007 and waited till 2009 with getting actually mad... i couldnt wait. Right now im 14 (ALMOST 15) and i told my parents... I WAS SCARED OF ASKING FOR 2 YEARS and all of that was un-needed becouse thier respect it. If your parents dont then tell them that they should becouse u should be able to decide what u want to do (U are in age when u should start to make decisions) (((And thats what my parents told me a big ago =P))). Many furries told me not to tell and some said that ill go to psycologist about it. When i 1st asked on this forum how to ask then ive got answers like tell its art project or tell its haloween costume. I did told about art bit and then mentiont true. Before that ive shown art etc.
> Ive told my friends aprox 1 year earlyer and ive told it ONLY to TRUSTED friends... (there is only 2 of them) and one is furry now =P (((If u have furiend then u should tell him unless u are scared of him anyhow))). After ive told them i started to chat to some furries and then tried to tell parents. *FAILED. *After a bit ive tryed again and again and then ive finally did it! (My mum said to wait for a bit couse i'll possibly forget and that i will not remember anything about it. So i waited like 3 weks and told her.. ''SO I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT FURSUIT. CAN I MAKE ONE PLEASE?''. THen she said that i can etc. we talked for a bit. (If your parents ask you where u wil wear it just say u want to make youtube videos (If u have accound... thats what also worked for me).
> 
> ...



I can't understand this beyond the second sentence, if you can even call it that. Stop doing that thing were you post.




Ticon said:


> /facepalm at the post above mine.
> 
> Just.
> 
> ...



I have to agree.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> My advice is to not get a fursuit and get some friends instead.



Yea......... I'm going to have to agree with this.


----------

